# German Dependent Visa along with Work Permit Visa



## akkiShi (Jun 11, 2016)

Dear All,

I have been offered by German company a week back. As per my German employer, I am eligible for EU blue card and I will receive a federal approval of work permit in few days. I’ve applied my visa application at German Embassy, Mumbai along with my spouse’s dependent visa. I have been searching all over the net about the procedure of dependent visa and required documents but could not get any relevant help.

So if anybody could answer me below questions, would be a great help.

1. What all documents are required for the dependent visa? I know about marriage certificate, birth certificate but is there anything else might be required?
2. If the visa approved, will it take the same amount of processing time for my work permit visa and my spouse’s dependent visa?

Regards,
A


----------

